# böse Opera



## Tob (13. Oktober 2001)

wenn ich ein hyperlink zb:
<a href="scripte/picshow.ace">download</a>

öffnet opera einfach nur ein Fenster in dem Stehet:
ÂN1


mit dem ie gehts nur nich mit opera 


plz help

tob


----------



## schwarzfahrer (15. April 2003)

opera ist doch ned böse  

wahrscheinlich fehlt dir bloß das plugin?


----------



## Marvin (15. April 2003)

Rechte Maustaste -> Save target as

Hat nix mit HTML zu tun, das ist ne Browsersache.


----------



## Paradizogeeko (15. April 2003)

lol - also downloaden mit einem std link kann opera wohl noch - bei mir zumindest


----------



## bruderherz (15. April 2003)

und sonst komprimier es eifnich ins .zip oder .rar format. dann sollte es auch gehn, denke ich mal. 

ist standart so lange, dass du es abkürzen musst?^^


----------



## sam (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von schwarzfahrer _
> *opera ist doch ned böse
> 
> wahrscheinlich fehlt dir bloß das plugin? *


joa, opera fehlt das html-plugin


----------



## bruderherz (15. April 2003)

echt? wusst ich gar nicht   

hey aber wer sagt dass es "die opera" heisst und nicht "das opera" oder "der opera" ?^^


----------



## Tob (15. April 2003)

Äh Jungs die Geschichte ist 6 Monate alt....

naja egal trotzdem Danke..

tob


----------



## GuenterS (15. April 2003)

Nicht nur 6 Monate ... 

Der Beitrag war vom *13.10.2001*.

Naja besser eine Reaktion als keine auch wenn Jahre dazwischenliegen


----------



## schwarzfahrer (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *joa, opera fehlt das html-plugin  *



möp


----------



## Marvin (16. April 2003)

der schwarzfahrer gräbt die ganzen alten topics hier wieder aus 

31.10.01... gabs da Opera6 überhaupt schon?

Ich kann mich erinnern, die erste Version die ich probiert habe war die 5er, und die war milde ausgedrückt noch nicht so prall


----------



## Tob (17. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marvin _
> *der schwarzfahrer gräbt die ganzen alten topics hier wieder aus
> 
> 31.10.01... gabs da Opera6 überhaupt schon?
> ...


Stimmt schon damals war Opera echt noch ziemlich übel... aber mit der 7.xx bin ich echt zufrieden, vor allem das m2 sagt mir ziemlich zu..
naja  würde ich sagen...

gruß tob


----------



## Sebastianus (17. April 2003)

Hey, so kann man wenisgtens nochmal in Erinnerungen schwelgen! Und es sind immer mehrer 100% mehr Beteiligung an diesem Thread als in 2001


----------



## Tob (17. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastianus _
> *Hey, so kann man wenisgtens nochmal in Erinnerungen schwelgen! Und es sind immer mehrer 100% mehr Beteiligung an diesem Thread als in 2001  *


das liegt vieleicht daran dass es mittlerweile kein problem mehr gibt das gelöst werden muss, (hat es jemand ausprobiert?) und das rumlabern reicht..  ...
vieleicht sollten wir den thread ins smalltalk forum verschieben lassen und die überschrift in "Opera in seinen jungen Jahren.." ändern  

tob


----------



## schwarzfahrer (17. April 2003)

ja schauts, dann kann mans mal wieder sehen.

ist doch allemal besser als wenn die threads in den dunklen ecken der datenbank versauern & nur speicherplatz kosten.

so kosten sie zwar immernoch speicherplatz aber produzieren noch traffic dazu


----------



## sam (17. April 2003)

ich würd sagen es reicht jetzt


----------



## Sebastianus (17. April 2003)

Menno, ein Spielverderber! Aber natürlich werden wir uns aller Macht beugen und nun keinen einezigen Buchstaben mehr diesem Thread hinzufügen! Naja, und a bisserl Smalltalk am Rande ist doch wohl noch erlaubt, oder???


----------



## bruderherz (17. April 2003)

ne


----------

